# B11 Carburetor



## sameerali78 (Jun 8, 2006)

hi, does anyone know the original carburetor jets sizes for the b11 sunny?


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

what engine do you have?


----------



## sameerali78 (Jun 8, 2006)

E 15 engine


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

oh ok sorry cant help u with that engine sorry


----------



## sameerali78 (Jun 8, 2006)

^^k thanks..

anyone else?.


----------



## g2ef_be1even1h (Oct 5, 2006)

E13-NIKKI 217-260
E15-Hitachi DCZ 306

I think it's right just i'm noy sure THailand spec or other it's same or Not.

BYE


----------

